# Burton free 6,



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

I just got into snowboarding and am trying to get used to it, where I live there's not really much steep stuff,(And I suck right now.) but anyways, I have a Burton Free 6 from the 80's from my dad...(don't have any pictures besides this one of an shorter board I found online.)








Now, would it be worth it to buy myself a new board, )I sorta want a twin tip....I) it's a 160 cm and I am like 5'8ish... weigh about 130 Lb's and ride regular style, my foot size is ( judging by my regular tennis shoes...) a 9-9.5 would it maybe work for me for about a year?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, I can't even really afford that yet...( around maybe 200$.. I know a store with used boards though....and have of them aren't in too bad condition, maybe a few scratches but I have wax.



or is it horrible to buy used boards?






Oh, and this is really my first real season, I just screwed around few years ago and...crashed...

But now I wanna get better and am looking forward to more of a freeride/ freecarve setup, Right now me and my friends just have a hilll, (Semi-steep....prolly not compared to what any of you guys ride though) and it's about the size of a bunny hill and is a 5-10 minute walk up.


----------

